# Dego Red?



## Doober (Dec 7, 2007)

I always get Dego Red every year and was wondering what type of grapes it was made of and how it is made. Is it made the same as any other wine? Is it closely tested, racked, and aged like other wine? How is it so sweet? I'd like toattempt to make it sometime. If you know anything about Dego Red, i'd like to know.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 7, 2007)

Found this on the feedback page of the FVW website, so someone does make it.





08/18/06



Mr. Cornelius:


I meant to send a note earlier to say thank you and let you know that everything was delivered on time - as promised. I got your information from WineMaker magazine and I now have you bookmarked for all my wine making supplies. Although I married into the family - I took over the family wine-making duties from grandpa who came over from the "old country" in the 50's. I was fortunate enough to learn from him a few years before he passed away (at 90). I produce just under 100 gallons of dego red (a blend of red zinand carignane) from Napa Valley grapes every year -which keeps everyone happy and healthy. I'd like to try aging 10 gallons in an oak barrel this year so I'll be placing another soon.



Thanks again!


Bill - Michigan


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2007)

Dego wine??? Perhaps Scotty might know.


----------



## bonvec (Dec 9, 2007)

Dago, is a derogatory term of Italians much like pollock for a polish person. Dago red can be just about anything I know some people use muscat or niagra and blend with a red.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 10, 2007)

there is no such wine as dego red,that term was an american restructuring of what an itialian wuold speak,when my people came to this country they made wine when they could an when probisition hit they made it as fast as they could,even in bath tubs in the tenenaments,there was a demand for the brew and supply was short,so right after fermentation they would ship it out in any container they could use,people would go from the maker to home with a pot of wine,they would ask how old is it and get a reply a day ago,get it ,and laught,get it a day ago,say it fast but with an itialian accent//


----------



## scotty (Dec 10, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Dego wine??? Perhaps Scotty might know.




I no no noddinga


i think that sangeovese is a good italian style red.


AND It's daygo. "I work for one day and i go" In order to be sure they got paid for each days work.


WOP means with out passage






And all crime organizations are not the MAFIA.



Debbie could qualify for the mafia but i dont.






We dont eat spagetti every day and my father was a blonde with freckels who couldnt take much sun


Any furyher inquiries shoul be directed to debbie.








Hey guess what . laugh at me now. Debbie is on the smoking meat forum







http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php


She goes under djdebbie and can cook and brew circles aroun most of us folks


.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2007)

Scotty


> It's daygo. "I work for one day and i go" In order to be sure they got paid for each days work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotty (Dec 10, 2007)

My grandfather made wine. I'll bet it was called daygo vinegar though.
Terrible stuff.
I have surmised from what folks say on the FVW that his barrels were contaminated.


Maybe too dry for a young boy but even his children hated his wine.


----------



## bonvec (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats a new spelling to me but when I was youngmy redneck neighbor always called me dago and his wife would get pissed at him, I didn't have a clue and besides they were cool neighbors they hadsquirrels and rabbits and birds in the house .And I can also remember their garbage cans being full of maddog 20/20.


----------



## scotty (Dec 10, 2007)

bonvec said:


> Thats a new spelling to me but when I was youngmy redneck neighbor always called me dago and his wife would get pissed at him, I didn't have a clue and besides they were cool neighbors they hadsquirrels and rabbits and birds in the house .And I can also remember their garbage cans being full of maddog 20/20.




First time i traveled south we stopped in the carolinas to eat. ((I was 13 years old)


The menu had daygo salad on it. We laughed but back in brooklyn that would have broughy you a real beating.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 10, 2007)

actully scotty it meant without papers,WOP,people came into this country without proper papers, from a sponscer here they had a very hard time of it,not like today,


----------



## andy123 (Dec 10, 2007)

specializing in wine for the un sophisticated. well said,thankyou,andy,kissimmee bootleggers


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2007)

joeswine said:


> actully scotty it meant without papers,WOP,people came into this country without proper papers, from a sponscer here they had a very hard time of it,not like today,




Yes. I remember now. Its been a long time since I heard the topic discussed




Our people still have a great deal of resentment fo the entitlement programs of today that freely give $$ amd health benefits to so many un deserving folks. My grandparests and parents took nothing for free.
I even get quite annoye at the term latino when it is on some sort of application.
I once checked yes to it and was told that I was not a latino.
Strange business lol*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2007)

andy123 said:


> specializing in wine for the un sophisticated. well said,thankyou,andy,kissimmee bootleggers




I love kissimee. Almost moved there 22 years ago.
I still crave the fishing I never got to do in the lake.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm with you, Scotty. All four of my grandparents moved here from Greece as married adults between 1916 and 1919. That makes me "white."


If they had moved to Argentina, had my parents there, and then moved to the US in the '20s I would be "hispanic."


Go figure.


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> I'm with you, Scotty. All four of my grandparents moved here from Greece as married adults between 1916 and 1919. That makes me "white."
> 
> 
> If they had moved to Argentina, had my parents there, and then moved to the US in the '20s I would be "hispanic."
> ...


I was never treated as white when young. I actually dont like saying it.
I actually am quite dark except for my butt lol lol
The florida sun and my motorcycle riding keep me looking medium toasted






yaozooo and opa\\ pete


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 11, 2007)

My father in law always made wine around Christmas and he called it "dago red". He came from Sweden!!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2007)

hannabarn said:


> My father in law always made wine around Christmas and he called it "dago red". He came from Sweden!!!







They made that from fiskbullar and red food dye


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually there is another bullar but I can't spell it. It was Shiutabullar or something like that. My wife is the swede. Anyway the wine made the lutefisk taste better. Not good but better!!! He also used it to make Glugg!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2007)

I am German/French-Canadian...I have been called lots of things.


Why do they call French-Canadians...Pea-soups??? I love pea soup.


----------



## masta (Dec 11, 2007)

Never heard of this since we have no contact with Pea-Soupers but a quick search produced "Soupe aux pois (yellow pea soup) is a national dish in French Canadian cooking". So I will assume this is the origin of the name.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2007)

Ahh, So...Oui, Oui.......I understand now...However, being as my German mother did the cooking we had bourcht.


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2007)

hannabarn said:


> Actually there is another bullar but I can't spell it. It was Shiutabullar or something like that. My wife is the swede. Anyway the wine made the lutefisk taste better. Not good but better!!! He also used it to make Glugg!




My NY buddies were from aaland islands and we drank yule gluggs every year.


great stuff


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I am German/French-Canadian...I have been called lots of things.
> 
> 
> Why do they call French-Canadians...Pea-soups??? I love pea soup.


I have heard them called frogs but never pea soups ??????????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2007)

Frogs...Yes...I know that one too.....


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh yes, we call them pea-soups sometimes. If you ever go to Montreal or better yet, Quebec City, the main dish most families eat is pea soup. It was a way for the poor folk to have a cheap meal. 

Heck, even the poor french people in Alberta were like that too. Many of them were pea-soups where I grew up.


----------



## scotty (Dec 12, 2007)

Dean said:


> Oh yes, we call them pea-soups sometimes. If you ever go to Montreal or better yet, Quebec City, the main dish most families eat is pea soup. It was a way for the poor folk to have a cheap meal.
> 
> Heck, even the poor french people in Alberta were like that too. Many of them were pea-soups where I grew up.




Quebec city and le chateau.


I froze to death there with my best New York winter clothes on one early january morning.
Do they still have the sled run out side the chateau??


I hope i remember the right place??????*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 12, 2007)

My dad was a Canuck (according to him-he was from Plattsburgh, his folks from Quebec). He once cold-cocked someone who used the "peasouper" term using the wrong tone. He did love pea soup, though.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2007)

The sled runs are for sure held in Quebec during winter carniavals...it could have been in Montreal or Quebec city....They are fun to watch....


The Château hotels are beautiful...there is one in most major cities in Canada, they were built by the railroads...I think that is their history.


----------



## scotty (Dec 12, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> The sled runs are for sure held in Quebec during winter carniavals...it could have been in Montreal or Quebec city....They are fun to watch....
> 
> 
> The Château hotels are beautiful...there is one in most major cities in Canada, they were built by the railroads...I think that is their history.




I see i think it was on the square in old quebec because i want for a ride from there to st. ann de beaupre cathedral where my parents had gone on thier honeymoon. I dont remember how far it was to the cathedral.
i remember stone ovens at roadsides where bread was baked.


and i definitely remember the constant light snow and cold wind.


boy am i a sissy. lol


----------



## scotty (Dec 12, 2007)

bj4271 said:


> My dad was a Canuck (according to him-he was from Plattsburgh, his folks from Quebec). He once cold-cocked someone who used the "peasouper" term using the wrong tone. He did love pea soup, though.


A true Frenchman as I see it


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2007)

Nothing like a little peasoup and johnny cake(cornbread). Of course you need a good slab of hambone in there. I am but a hop-skip and a jump from Plattsburgh. The Canadian shoppers are starting to come back again after their dollar rose to above par.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 12, 2007)

Ahhh....pea soup and corn bread...Love it!!!!



I made some after Thanksgiving with a ham bone...I add frozen baby peas right before I serve it...not traditional.


----------

